# looking to sell iphone/laptop etc for profit in ecuador to help pay trip



## bocor

planning trip in 1 month looking to help pay expenses was told if i buy iphone or laptop/tablet etc in USA i can sell there for profit?Looking to know which products i should buy before i leave the states and also the most efficient way to sell them once i get there.I will only be there for 2 weeks and am scouting some real estate.I will probably be in cuenca much thanks for any and all info!Hopefully some of you have some experience with this thanks!


----------



## Fall off the Map

It's a bit late to advise the OP, but for others contemplating bringing in a few items for resale in Ecuador to help pay for their trip, I'd recommend using olx and craigslist to take preorders. Samsung tablets look like they have a higher profit margin than apple products when buying in the US and reselling in Ecuador. Be careful not to bring more than one phone, tablet, laptop, etc. You run the risk of customs taking everything if you get greedy.


----------

